# Long inseam baggies/knickers???



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I’m 6’6” tall, with a 38” inseam. I’m looking for longer inseam shorts to add to my collection, as I prefer the hem at or just below my knee. I also do not wear liners.
I currently own a pair of Endura 3/4 length baggies, but that’s it right now. I’m trying to avoid spending a fortune, as my budget includes a family...

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

https://www.kitsbow.com/collections/last-chance-zone/products/a-m-knicker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been searching for the longest shorts myself. I may have 20 pair of shorts and I think the longest are from Alpinestars. The outrider and northshore are 1/2-1" longer than most other shorts in my experience. 
They are nowhere near the length of 3/4 shorts like the endura though. I love my endura 3/4 shorts for cooler/wetter weather. 

You can also look into DH shorts from TLD and Fox. Those are pretty long but they are made from really heavy material.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Great thread! I'm 6'9" with 38" inseam. The longest shorts I've found are Specialized Demo with 16" inseam. Fox shorts are not so long. Troy Lee has some long ones too. None of these are cheap though. I've been wearing 12" shorts for years, but I'm searching for longer ones too. You can find an inseam length in the specs of most of them if you look.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

ATLRB said:


> https://www.kitsbow.com/collections/last-chance-zone/products/a-m-knicker
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not baggy per the OP's request. Those look like my wife's capris, hehehe.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't know if you're still looking, but the Pearl Izumi Launch shorts are awesome. The Large inseam is 15.5". Besides being very long, they are fantastic shorts - cool and water resistant. The msrp is $125 or $135 depending on which one, but you can find them way cheaper especially if you don't mind some odd colors. I've paid as little as $38 for a pair.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Why do people like long shorts? I recently switched to a super short pair (Leatt's XC line, can't remember which number it is) and really dig the short/tight fit. They're just enough to maintain my modesty (I've ridden in just lycra and liked it, TBQH) without feeling restrictive. Long shorts with a more casual appearaces can hook on the seat when I'm moving around...best case, it's awkward and/or you rip the shorts. Maybe topple over during a mount/dismount. But worst case, it makes you crash...

I'm not bashing anyone's choices, just legitimately curious of the reasoning. Always figured it was just a 'because it's what's available' kind of thing...pro racers look cool in their long baggies, so manufacturers mostly make long baggies...

I have seen a few that keep the long legs pretty tight, which I wouldn't mind trying. Again, a lot of it has to do with my seat...length WOULD keep them more out of harm's way, but only if they were sucked in close to my leg. Then you gotta worry about knee pad clearance, though.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/riding-apparel/shorts-pants.html

There's the Leatt page- I might try some of their enduro/DH shorts at some point...4.0/5.0 models. Seem really long, but a tighter fit more like most long pants. My current ones are the 1.0's, which, as I said, I really like. But they are like the shortest on the market.

I think PI is one of the other few companies that seems to be making long 'bike shorts' instead of JNCO's.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you considered 3/4 pants from climbing companies? They seem to make more of them. I have a 3/4 pair of gramicci pants that I wear when I want to cover my pads or in cooler temps.

Or cutoffs? Some of my favorite shorts started life as pants. If there is a sewing machine in your house the hem is super easy. Sierra Trading Post or even TJ Maxx often have some nice hiking pants in larger waists and really short lenghts for super cheap. As you're cutting them anyway, those would be perfect.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

phuchmileif said:


> Why do people like long shorts? I recently switched to a super short pair (Leatt's XC line, can't remember which number it is) and really dig the short/tight fit. They're just enough to maintain my modesty (I've ridden in just lycra and liked it, TBQH) without feeling restrictive. Long shorts with a more casual appearaces can hook on the seat when I'm moving around...best case, it's awkward and/or you rip the shorts. Maybe topple over during a mount/dismount. But worst case, it makes you crash...
> 
> I'm not bashing anyone's choices, just legitimately curious of the reasoning. Always figured it was just a 'because it's what's available' kind of thing...pro racers look cool in their long baggies, so manufacturers mostly make long baggies...
> 
> I have seen a few that keep the long legs pretty tight, which I wouldn't mind trying. Again, a lot of it has to do with my seat...length WOULD keep them more out of harm's way, but only if they were sucked in close to my leg. Then you gotta worry about knee pad clearance, though.


For me, it's a matter of keeping my knees from getting scraped up by the brush along the trails. Our single track is pretty narrow, with lots of sagebrush along the trails.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcusBrody said:


> Have you considered 3/4 pants from climbing companies? They seem to make more of them. I have a 3/4 pair of gramicci pants that I wear when I want to cover my pads or in cooler temps.
> 
> Or cutoffs? Some of my favorite shorts started life as pants. If there is a sewing machine in your house the hem is super easy. Sierra Trading Post or even TJ Maxx often have some nice hiking pants in larger waists and really short lenghts for super cheap. As you're cutting them anyway, those would be perfect.


I've done this as well. Hate to burst your bubble though... my waist is 30-32" depending on the manufacturer...


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Sage of the Sage said:


> I've done this as well. Hate to burst your bubble though... my waist is 30-32" depending on the manufacturer...


Well when I'm looking through closeout racks, I find more 32/30s than 32/34s (I don't know about 30 waists) so you might still find something.

Now if you were just a 36 waist, you'd be golden... Ha


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Race Face Stage shorts are nice and have a 15" inseam. Really nice shorts that are available on sale from time to time.

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/stage-shorts-18


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

phuchmileif said:


> Why do people like long shorts?
> 
> I'm not bashing anyone's choices, just legitimately curious of the reasoning. Always figured it was just a 'because it's what's available' kind of thing...pro racers look cool in their long baggies, so manufacturers mostly make long baggies...
> 
> I have seen a few that keep the long legs pretty tight, which I wouldn't mind trying. Again, a lot of it has to do with my seat...length WOULD keep them more out of harm's way, but only if they were sucked in close to my leg. Then you gotta worry about knee pad clearance, though.


I don't recall seeing pro racers wearing baggies recently. See pics of J. Graves, L. Bruni, R. Rude, 
The NWD-era free riders dressed more like food court gangsters than cyclists though.

Norrøna Fjørå Flex1 short is what I've been wearing for a few seasons now. Long and narrow with a butt that doesn't droop


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I find that another advantage of slightly longer shorts is that I catch them on the saddle less. I have some shorter baggies (that aren't actually mtb shorts) and I'll occasionally find myself getting them hooked up on the saddle as I'm moving the bike around. That being said, I think it's partially the material of those exact shorts. 

I wear my 3/4 length climbing "shorts" to bike mostly when it's slightly chilly, I'm riding trails with lots of brush along the sides , or I want something to actually cover my knee pads. I like them when I do ride with them though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Lots of pros wearing baggies when the weather is appropriate for it. I don't recall hooking my shorts on my saddle in many years of wearing baggies. I do wear a belt so the shorts stay where they are supposed to.

Nowadays with long droppers we aren't even all that near our saddles when standing and moving around the bike.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

vikb said:


> Lots of pros wearing baggies when the weather is appropriate for it. I don't recall hooking my shorts on my saddle in many years of wearing baggies. I do wear a belt so the shorts stay where they are supposed to.
> 
> Nowadays with long droppers we aren't even all that near our saddles when standing and moving around the bike.


You've never seem me ride. If there is a way to mess up riding a mountain bike, I'll do it! That being said, i do think that it was mostly that when I started ridiing, I'd wear tennis shorts, which are pretty wide and light material that billows. I switched to a pair of board shorts which were slightly longer and more structured (and later mtb shorts) and I don't remember it happening since.


----------

